# dogs now banned at lowes in fla



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Well, maybe not for the whole state but I took Sib to the Lows in Titusville this am and was told "no dogs allowed" I asked since when cuz I just had her there 2 weeks ago and they say it's cuz they now sell food.."What food" I say..He sez 'potato chips at the front of the store" "'Oh bs'' I say "What's really up" Seems some guy with a pit goes in there and his pit attacks some little boy and really messed him up!! How in the heck can a dog on a leash get a way with this--Bad owners once again mess things up for the rest of us..REally sad for the hurt boy but come on....
Jan


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lowe's is not a dog-oriented business. They have often allowed dogs in with their people, and it is all well and good for us. But then people see us bringing our dogs and they think that is cool, so they bring their dogs. Some of those people do not care if their dog pees on the floor, or growls at a little old man. 

Pretty soon the store thinks, why are we allowing this? And occasionally, something really bad happens, like a kid gets bit, and then the store and their insurance company starts laying out the rules.

For those of you who can take your dogs to Lowe's, enjoy it, and when they stop letting you, be nice about it. Our sue-crazy atmosphere actually makes it impossible.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yup...bad owners is why they are banned, except service dogs, in our local Lowe's. The guy that came over to me was very nice about it. No reason to be nasty to an employee over doing their job.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I always try to take Ozzy everywhere with me. I don't try to sneak him in, but I do try to be subtle about the fact that he's with me (walking alongside me). If they ask me to leave, I leave. I don't throw a fit. It can be irritating, but it's my fault for taking him with me in the first place. 
I take him to Circle K all the time. (They LOVE him there). I took him into a different one to get some cash and he just told me not to bring him next time. Okay, easy 'nuff.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Selzer..I wasn't rude to the guy or anything--He's just doing his job--WE left and went onto Home depot and Ace--WE were welcomed there..I don't blame these places for protecting themselves..Heck, if my boss know I brought Sib to the flower shop , she'd have a cow!! Another subject..Selzer , do you still live in Ashtabula county cuz your profile sez otherwise..Just wondering....
Jan


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

jang said:


> Selzer..I wasn't rude to the guy or anything--He's just doing his job--WE left and went onto Home depot and Ace--WE were welcomed there..I don't blame these places for protecting themselves..Heck, if my boss know I brought Sib to the flower shop , she'd have a cow!! Another subject..Selzer , do you still live in Ashtabula county cuz your profile sez otherwise..Just wondering....
> Jan


i didn,t think you were rude, just suggesting that when others encounter the same to be nice about it, cause it isn't easy to lose a privilege that we used to enjoy.

I still live in Ashtabula County, Ohio, in Denmark Township. If you cannot find Denmark in Ashtabula County, don't feel alone, it is basically a cross roads with a town hall and a Pentecostal Church. If you blink, you will miss it.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Lowe's and Home Depot's official policy is "no dogs" Local managers have the latitude to bend the rules to allow dogs in their local store. It can even vary according to which manager is on duty at the time, so I always ask first.

ETA: if you call another Lowe's in the area, it is possible that they still allow dogs. Just call ahead and ask


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Our local Lowes and HD don't allow dogs. Tractor supply is the only store besides the pet stores I know of that do. 
I went into petsmart today to get some tracking bait and wish I didn't....clueless owners abounded in there! They don't even carry Natural balance(kibble or food roll) wasted my time. Sorry off topic.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Lowe's is way across town, but there's a Home Depot closeby. I don't go there often, but did notice there was a man with a itty bitty dog there the other day. Dog was behaving fine. At checkout I asked if dogs were normally allowed and they said no, they're actually not, but they don't say anything if the dog isn't causing any problems.


----------



## germanshepardmissouri (Dec 4, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> I always try to take Ozzy everywhere with me. I don't try to sneak him in, but I do try to be subtle about the fact that he's with me (walking alongside me). If they ask me to leave, I leave. I don't throw a fit. It can be irritating, but it's my fault for taking him with me in the first place.
> I take him to Circle K all the time. (They LOVE him there). I took him into a different one to get some cash and he just told me not to bring him next time. Okay, easy 'nuff.


 Ozzy s really a ferocious looking dog, lol


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I would have never thought that anyplace, besides PetSmart or other pet stores, would allow dogs (other than service dogs). This was the first time I'd heard of a Lowe's or Home Depot allowing them anywhere.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Why would you bring your dog to Lowes? Is it to draw attention to yourself?


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

ed1911 said:


> Why would you bring your dog to Lowes? Is it to draw attention to yourself?


No, I think it is good for the dog to be in that kind of environment--to see lots of different people, experience different noises, surroundings etc..And, i think it's cool as s*** to walk around with her..She is very well behaved in there --Yeah, maybe to draw attention..but to her not to me..Kind of a rude way to state that BTW...
jAN


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I brought mine in because I needed advice on some home improvement projects and I can never find a Home Depot associate to help me. 

Actually I see dogs in our local Lowes and Home Depot fairly often. 

Just about everywhere I take my shepherds they draw attention, the park, McDonalds (drive thru), Petsmart, my small town I get stopped on the sidewalk ....'cause they are BEAUTIFUL....  How's 'bout you?




ed1911 said:


> Why would you bring your dog to Lowes? Is it to draw attention to yourself?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

here, the reasons are pretty simple. most of the contractor's take their dogs with them to job sites. When they stop at Lowes or Depot, the dogs are with them and the dogs come into the store.
A manager here tried to ban dogs from Depot and they started losing a LOT of business because the contractors went across the street to Lowes where their pets were welcome.

Why do I take mine with me? Because sometimes I am on my way back from class or just a hike with the dogs. And I'm allowed and my boys are well-behaved so why not? 
My training club actually has "training days" where we will meet up at Orschelen's or Tractor Supply and work our dogs in the store. It gets people interested in the club and what the dogs can do as well as providing good distraction training for the dogs.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

. 

Just about everywhere I take my shepherds they draw attention, the park, McDonalds (drive thru), Petsmart, my small town I get stopped on the sidewalk ....'cause they are BEAUTIFUL....  How's 'bout you?[/QUOTE]
Amen!


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wasent trying to be rude. That just seems like a terrible place to socialize a dog unless you are proofing a service dog.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Personally, I don't bring my dogs into any stores, especially a Home Depot or Lowes. 

You know what I'm getting when I go into one of those stores?

LOADS of Lumber, plants, LUMBER or RE-Barb. Doors, Jambs, Tile, Very heavy things, Did I mention

Heavy? And AWKWARD?

Crap I don't even want an older person or a KID in my way!!!!!!!

Never mind, very risky materials that I could run your pet over with, or poke an eye out with. 

It scares the crap out of me when I see a dog the size of a GSD or A Golden that I could just run over without warning because I can't see it over my heavy 4 caster wheeled cart that's been used by every person under the sun of the west.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I used to socialize my puppies (house-broken) at Lowe's. I was in the middle of a project at my home, re-doing all the floors, the kitchen and the bathroom.

One night I was talking to a deputy there, and he was all nice to me, and then asked the cashier if I was allowed to have the dog in there. The cashier said yes. That was ok. But a few weeks later some guy back in one of the departments asked if it was a service dog, and I said no. And he told me that the manager's daughter is allergic to dogs, so I can't bring the dog. I guess service dogs are hypo-allergenic. But whatever. I don't want to be where I am not welcome, and we did not go back. 
I did find a sign on the window, hidden by some fencing, that service dogs were welcome. 

It was actually a good place to socialize the puppies. For one thing, here it is winter, almost winter, or still winter, and a couple of weeks of over ninety temperatures and then back to winter. When it is not snowing, sleeting, blizzarding, or 10 below with a wind chill factor of -30, it is raining. Those are your choices. 

Our nearest pet oriented business is almost an hour away in good weather, which we do not have. Lowe's on the other hand is HUGE. I can walk down the aisles and see lots of different things, people of a variety of nationalities, sizes, ages, sexes, races. Usually we do not see dogs. So it is cool for me.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I always call or ask if I can bring in my dogs. I don't just go in assuming I can because not everyone in the store may like dogs, or they may be allergic to dogs. I don't wait for someone to tell me I have to leave. Its just polite to ask first, then just assuming my dog is allowed.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I ask to better understand your thoughts on this, why does it seem like a terrible place to you?



ed1911 said:


> Wasent trying to be rude. That just seems like a terrible place to socialize a dog unless you are proofing a service dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh, I asked before I ever brought my dogs up. But I did not ask every single time I brought them up. What a cashier tells you may not be company policy for that store.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

ed1911 said:


> Why would you bring your dog to Lowes? Is it to draw attention to yourself?


Yes...I need other peoples attention and approval to validate myself as a person.


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I ask to better understand your thoughts on this, why does it seem like a terrible place to you?


 
Because its a hardware store. I believe you should train your dogs on a training field with other people and dogs that are there for the purpose of training and socialization, or pet stores that allow dogs. If there are people with dog allergies or phobias they should stay off the training field and out of the pet stores. Can you see the logic here? These same people with dog allergies or phobias shouldent have to be confronted with a dog while looking for floor tile. I love my dogs and they love going to new places and meeting new people with me, but I respect the rights of people who cant be around them. One of my good friends has a son that cannot be exposed to dogs or he immediatly has trouble breathing which could turn real bad real fast. He should be able to go to Lowes with his dad without fear of being confronted by a dog except maybe a service dog. He should also respect your right to bring your dog to a training field or pet store by staying away from them.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Actually, I take Elly May to Lowes because, she to likes to get out of the house once in awhile and be arround some new people to. And as long as Lowes has a policy where dogs are welcome, I will continue to do; since I'm sure they know what they're doing and have looked at the issue from all sides besides up and down.

When I take Elly to Lowes...I go when I know the least amount of people will be there and keep her on a very short leash. 

As soon as I get there (we have a giant Lowes that stands all alone) I let Elly out of my truck and tell her to sit. I than pull away and drive fast enough that she can't catch me but keeps pace. I drive arround to the back of the store and let her catch up to me, get out give her some petskis and than go back to the front with her chasing me some more. It's safe and we always have fun doing it.

When ever I see anyone with a K-9 at Lowes I always (carefully) walk up to them and say...'isnt's it great having Fido with you, people come up just to chat dog talk, don't they.' 

One time when I had Elly with me in Lowes, a lady came up to me and started chating. Her husband of 50+ years had just died. She was kinda lost since he had always went to get the house hold hardware and she needed someone just to talk to. Concidering, I am covered in tattoos, have a shaved head, and a long goatee (and Old Harley @ home) ...I think Elly made a great icebraker for her.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

ed1911 said:


> Because its a hardware store. I believe you should train your dogs on a training field with other people and dogs that are there for the purpose of training and socialization, or pet stores that allow dogs. If there are people with dog allergies or phobias they should stay off the training field and out of the pet stores. Can you see the logic here? These same people with dog allergies or phobias shouldent have to be confronted with a dog while looking for floor tile. I love my dogs and they love going to new places and meeting new people with me, but I respect the rights of people who cant be around them. One of my good friends has a son that cannot be exposed to dogs or he immediatly has trouble breathing which could turn real bad real fast. He should be able to go to Lowes with his dad without fear of being confronted by a dog except maybe a service dog. He should also respect your right to bring your dog to a training field or pet store by staying away from them.


yeah, i'm going to disagree. For one, I've worked with plenty of allergy cases and never have I had anyone near the point of any danger from a dog, especially someone that could handle public places just fine and meet one in a very large hardware store and suddenly be at risk. I think people tend to get a bit dramatic when trying to make a point. If his system is that out of whack, he isn't making it to the hardware store without being in a bubble in the first place.

I used to use Hardware stores as much as I could. Menards, Lowes, The Home Depot, all welcomed us in. Even with the no dogs sign, I'd ask, they'd say sure, "come on in". and it was quite the conversation starter, the workers loved it and everyone had a good time. I don't so much now, mostly because i'm lazy. but I thought they were perfect. Large stores, slippery floors, moving carts, people, forklifts moving by, all sorts of of stuff to socialize a dog to.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm very allergic to cigarette smoke and am confronted with it all the time. My sister is an asthmatic (cats are more common trigger, she's fine with dogs).

So, yes, I get what you're saying but as in all things it's about balance. 

Your logic could then be applied to walking dogs on a city sidewalk, in a park where do you draw the line? Of course the stores in question are private enterprises and as such have the right to make rules regarding dogs. 

I would also argue, as our Lowes sells pet supplies, that allowing people to bring their dogs to train and socialize also increase sales. I know I usually end up buying something when I'm there, if anything to thank the store for letting me bring my dog.

So there are a couple of ways to look at this.

There really aren't that many people who are so severly allergic that walking past a dog would cause problems.

If a child (or adult) is afraid of dogs he'll be just as afraid of a service dog. 

So the points I'm making are two fold, A. We can't live life in a bubble 

B. The number of people so severely allergic as to cause a serious reaction is not great enough to limit the number of people who enjoy taking their dog with them and those who like dogs enjoy seeing them.

I get, by far, more positive reactions to my dogs in public then negative.

Now where I can see concern on a Lowe's or Home Depot's part is liability due to a dog bite.

I'm pretty sure the management/manager's have weighed the pros and cons and for the most part decided bringing in more customers (dogs in tow) outweighs the negatives.




ed1911 said:


> Because its a hardware store. I believe you should train your dogs on a training field with other people and dogs that are there for the purpose of training and socialization, or pet stores that allow dogs. If there are people with dog allergies or phobias they should stay off the training field and out of the pet stores. Can you see the logic here? These same people with dog allergies or phobias shouldent have to be confronted with a dog while looking for floor tile. I love my dogs and they love going to new places and meeting new people with me, but I respect the rights of people who cant be around them. One of my good friends has a son that cannot be exposed to dogs or he immediatly has trouble breathing which could turn real bad real fast. He should be able to go to Lowes with his dad without fear of being confronted by a dog except maybe a service dog. He should also respect your right to bring your dog to a training field or pet store by staying away from them.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

You beat me to it! I was typing while you posted. 

My experiences were very positive as well. 



crackem said:


> yeah, i'm going to disagree. For one, I've worked with plenty of allergy cases and never have I had anyone near the point of any danger from a dog, especially someone that could handle public places just fine and meet one in a very large hardware store and suddenly be at risk. I think people tend to get a bit dramatic when trying to make a point. If his system is that out of whack, he isn't making it to the hardware store without being in a bubble in the first place.
> 
> I used to use Hardware stores as much as I could. Menards, Lowes, The Home Depot, all welcomed us in. Even with the no dogs sign, I'd ask, they'd say sure, "come on in". and it was quite the conversation starter, the workers loved it and everyone had a good time. I don't so much now, mostly because i'm lazy. but I thought they were perfect. Large stores, slippery floors, moving carts, people, forklifts moving by, all sorts of of stuff to socialize a dog to.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Our Lowes seems to have a double standard...NO DOGS, except service dogs...BUT if you have 3 or 4 little ankle biters that can ride in a cart, bring 'em in. I have not attempted to take Scarlett to Lowes, even during the slow part of the day because I don't like confrontations...but I am tempted. 

I am shopping for a new car for my son, so I may take her to the dealership and Pet Smart on Friday though...for a change of scenery. :0P


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have asthma. Dogs are not my problem. Cats are more problematic than dogs. Household cleaners like Lysol KILL me. And the absolute worst is perfume. 

Church? I really cannot go to church because those old ladies load it on, and I will hack and gag, throughout the service and then for the following week. 

Yupp. I can do lowes and Home Depot better than Macy's for sure. A LOT less perfume. 

I know what I can do and where I can go. I have never once complained to a clerk that someone's perfume was getting in the way of my shopping experience. I suppose, I figure it is my cross to bear, and if I need to leave and try again later, well, that is what I do.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

The Lowes in College Station has a sign that after Jan 1 only service dogs are allowed


----------

